# Education concerns



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

We have two children aged 11 and 13, I would move yesterday, however my wife has concerns about the education system in Cyprus, I think it would be better, and they would be Bilingual when they leave school, which has got to be a plus above their English education, can anybody reasure us (my wife) of the schooling they will get.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

look at the site new home cyprus or click on my link there is quite a bit on schools on links page.
Tricia


----------



## edew27 (Mar 22, 2008)

hi there, we are a young family planning to move to cyprus in 2010. (only waiting because our youngest is 9 mnths and waiting until he's three so i can work.) the kids will then be 3 and 7. i have done a little research. you can send them to the academies which you have to pay for, or you can send them to greek school where they will do a years prelim course and learn greek. personally i want my children to go to mainstream school as i do not want to segregate them from their cypriot peers i have started teaching my 4 year old the greek alphabet from the internet. he enjoys it too! i would tell your wife that in actual fact cypriot students take up a large percentage of university places across the world so the schooling cannot be that bad, i suppose its just their age as they are close to important years whereas mine will still be like sponges, but i think they would be fine, a lot more worldly and less likely to fall into the unfortunate pattern lots of hard working britains seem to,e.g) working hard at school, going to uni, getting a good job and still can't afford a bloody mortgage when their of age. Personlly i would rather my boys sell deck chairs on the beach for a living if it meant they weren't stuck in a rut! good look with the future.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Again got your pm. As you say its a lot easier when kids are young they will pick it up fast. All the best with your plans , if the place feels like home its a good start. feel free to e-mail me if you just want to chat .
Tricia


----------



## edew27 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks yummy mummy!
if you don't mind me asking when are you thinking of moving out i think the best time of year for us is around the beginning of april so you have a bit of time to adjust before the heat comes


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi we cant go till early next year, but yes i think its a good time to get used to the heat .Saying that i saw that it is in the 30 just as hot winds from North Afirga.its hard trying to time it all right we are just treading water till son leaves school.Cant wait holiday in July.


----------



## edew27 (Mar 22, 2008)

you lucky thing! i went over in january and the weather was awful but i still loved it! where abouts is your place. x


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

The apartment is in universal on a small complex .Its been great for holis and let out as its 15min walk to harbour and 15min up hill to old town .We may use it as a base when we first go out but i hope to get some where in the villages around Paphos.206-207 we where there xmas and newyear it was nice afternoons freezing at night.On the day we had rain we went up the Troodos to the snow, great.Then we were back for all July&Aug.This July will only be for 2 weeks as my eldest son is getting married.Plan to go xmas again then that one way flight.


----------



## edew27 (Mar 22, 2008)

sounds like a good plan! my mum works in a bistro in tala thats a lovely village, you can just go down to kato pafos whenever you fancy something a bit more lively and your not that far away. she has also just joined the expats social club and says she wishes she had done it years ago, it helps when your missing home and you meet people in the same boat.


----------



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> look at the site new home cyprus or click on my link there is quite a bit on schools on links page.
> Tricia


Thanks for the reply, great site for school info, are there any expats living in Cyprus with children aged 12/13, at a private school, I could do with some feed back on how they have adjusted and if they have settled in ok, or what problems they have encoutered.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

edew27 said:


> sounds like a good plan! my mum works in a bistro in tala thats a lovely village, you can just go down to kato pafos whenever you fancy something a bit more lively and your not that far away. she has also just joined the expats social club and says she wishes she had done it years ago, it helps when your missing home and you meet people in the same boat.


Tala, seems nice i had a meal there and have been up the cat moastray near there.Its a good having a place to meet friends and find whats on ect.
I sure having your mum there will be a big help.And she wont be missing you or grand children.


----------



## lainey (May 9, 2007)

private schooling is very good not cheap but moving here with children that age we have no choice best move i made coming to live here my kids aged 9 and 13


----------

